
PHP has completed its 25th year - random_visitor
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!msg/comp.infosystems.www.authoring.cgi/PyJ25gZ6z7A/M9FkTUVDfcwJ
======
founderling
From this announcement it seems PHP was not a language at first but rather a
set of higher level tools.

From what I read on Wikipedia, this version _did_ have language features
already. Can somebody in the know explain why they are not mentioned in the
announcement?

